# My latest work-outs......



## Nick+ (Jul 14, 2005)

*My latest work-outs....(typed!)*

I'm going to see if I can keep some sort of journal........
Only this once ,I'm posting them as jpgs-------typed out before.

Training done in Home Gym   3 straight bars, one EZ, set of DB's, bench,  low Barbell stands (from which I start the squat in the lower position.)

All weights exclude bar weight. My plates are Kgs so everything in kgs.......

Probably seem like weird workout but they seem to work for me....   Cobbled together from books like 'Brawn'(which I've since thrown out because it pissed me off)     Kelso's  "Shrug book"   which is good -but I no longer have.....

I used to only one set of everything years ago (Ellington Darden books that!) now more.  Want my workouts to take around an hour- which they mainly do. Except for EZ bar and dumbells don't need to change any plates during work out- which I prefer.

Never done any warm-ups.......If it was exceptionally cold and early in the morning, then I would.

My Cardio? Very little : one hour of horse riding a week, changing gears in car, errrr. Was doing a lot of blacksmithing/forgework until about two weeks ago.........

Diet ..............   

DB=Dumbbell       BB = barbell    UH=underhand     OV= overhand   r=reps

ROUTINE A  (current weight used and number of  set(s) x reps)  once 1x10  or  2x10 reps reached I increase weight.   All weights given are plate weights loaded.  Weight given in DB sets is weight per DB.

Squat       88kgs/194lbs     1x9r +    1x7r
DB pullover    26kgs/58lbs    1x10    (lying along the length of bench) 
Press in front of neck(BB)  28kgs/61lbs    1x 10r +   1x10r
Bent over row(UH)  48kgs/105lbs   1x10r
  "     "      "     "       "        "        1x10r followed immediately by
  "     "   shrug (UH)   "         "       1x10r
  "     "   shrug (OV)    "        "        1x10r
Bicep curl EZ bar     29kgs/64lbs    2x10r
Triceps extension DB  21kgs/46lbs   2x10r
Close grip bench press  50kgs/110   2x10r
OPTIONAL;
Lat raise sitting DB  EACH4kgs(!!)  x 10  (just started those)
Ivenko gripper    2x10

(I'll be increasing weight on most of those above next workout)


ROUTINE B   (Just started wide grip on bench press so reduced weight on bar a lot, to get used to it)

Bench Press    50kgs/110lbs      2x10r
Bench Shrug      "        "           2x10r
DB  flye          18kgs/40lbs        1x8r
Close grip bench press   49kgs/108lbs    2x10r
DB pullover       22kgs/ 48lbs   1x8r
Bent legged deadlift   65kgs/143lbs     2x10r
Hise shrug        94kgs/207lbs    12r  +10r  (aim for  2x 15r with these)
Reverse bicep curl EZbar   29kgs/64lbs  1x10r     1x6r
Calf raiseDB -negatives*   28kg/62lbs   2x10r
Abdom. crunch    14kgs**/30lbs     1x8r   1x5r
OPTIONAL
Gripper ( as in routine A)
notes:
* On a wood block, raise weight with both calves lower with one DB in hand.
** Holding 10kg plate behind head ,the rest on chest(in woollen sock so it doesn't slip)  Moving some plate weight behind head(because 10kg plate was too big for chest) has made exercise much harder.....

Alternate between  Routine A+B   Would like to train 4 times a week , failing at the minute..............

Present stats (not complete)  bigger right arm:  16 1/2" {other 1/2" behind}     chest  46"
Height: 193cms/6'4"      Weight: 104kgs/230lbs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

lol, its hard to read that shit. Don't you have excel or something to make it more neat?


----------



## Decker (Jul 14, 2005)

Good luck with your Journal Nick.  It's something I'll follow.  Is a reverse bicep curl simply lifting the weight w/ your palms down instead of up?


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 14, 2005)

Decker said:
			
		

> Good luck with your Journal Nick.  It's something I'll follow.  Is a reverse bicep curl simply lifting the weight w/ your palms down instead of up?




Palms down.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol, its hard to read that shit. Don't you have excel or something to make it more neat?



I'll type it out soon.Don't have excel.....


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 18, 2005)

Did Routine A on Saturday  and B on Sunday   - am going to try and train  4 times a week- it seems to work better.   Sat/Sun ,Tue,Thu

Decided to use up a jar of creatine and not waste it, started loading last Thursday--------- see what happens with that.  






Oh yea- the main reason - is probably that I've been hitting the bottle more these last few weeks---some people just don't learn.....


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's my training since 12th July 2005----yea not enough.  See how things go with no alcohol at all for the whole of this month.........


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

Does one put into a training journal, the days one means to train but doesn't  
I  don't  know........     I will though, and maybe at some future date learn something.

I prepared all the bars , with correct weights on them yesterday. Went up this afternoon , feeling woolly in the head (no not a hangover   ) Ankles still a bit sore from walking in the mountains on Sunday......

So it's meant to be routine A today starting with the squat  90kgs (97 incl. bar) 213lbs. I lifted the bar onto the waist high stand I start my squats from, and even then I know it-- there's no energy there. Position myself under the bar, feel it on the shoulders, and can't move it an inch.......   So I stop , change into my clothes, turn off the light and bugger off out of there. One good workout.  

Tommorrow ?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

looks like a good workout


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

Be good if I did it 4 times a week. That's when I seemed to make some gains.   (By that I mean 2x routine A, 2x routine B      a week)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, could you by any chance show us some pics of your gym setup? Like i would love to see how you set everything up where the bench is, powerrack is (if u have one) and all the dumbbells etc...if u dont mind. Are you limited in the amount of weight to use or do you have plenty of weights that will allow you to go up to like 300+ for any exercise?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got a few minutes free now I'll dash up now with the cameraand see . It's as basic as hell!!!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

better to have weights than nothing at all, or drive 45 mins everyday   


Im off to the gym, ill check it out when i get back! Its leg day!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

Bar ready for next squats in foreground. Stands for squatting(homemade) behind. Bench press has a completely useless leg curl and a partly effective leg extension(hardly used). Big block is for standing on  for bent legged deadlift + calves. Small block for heels when squatting.   Gas heater essential for winter! Fan very essential for summer! Training records since last November on wall beneath posters of horses (eccentric me? yes a bit.)






Bucket of whey powder  on left (two scoops with 1/2l of water after most workouts)  Ivenko gripper. Folded Turkish rug for doing trunk curls on(lower leg on bench)  Shorts thrown onto belt on left.Empty beer bottle next to whey, lots of empty water bottles.Bar nearest fan is not bent, that's the camera lens...






Me looking fucking awful, just to show that space is limited in there. I used to crack my head on that damned beam all the time, but seemed to have learned not to now.Artificial flowers on right left there by the last owners of the house.........;

Plates and bars :
3 straight barbells
1 EZ
2 dumbell bars
Ivenko gripper  , belt,, gloves (only used for present BP)

8x20kg plates, 10x10kg plates,  12x5kgs plates,  14x2kg plates,  12x1kg plates, + some 1/2 kg plates + some old vinyl  2.5+5lbs plates

Total kgs ?   365kgs aprox.  (Hmmm, wonder how good that is for the floor........)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

hey, thats not bad at all for a home gym set. It just looks very messy, i cant stand being messy. I'd probably line up all the weights in order (like a rack) from lightest to heaviest. That's a pretty cool squat rack you have there so if you failed it would drop onto that.

Although you dont have a lot, you still have pretty much everything you need for compound exercises that are most important (deads, squat, bench, rows) but it sucks you cant used specific machines like rope cable pulls, pressdowns, leg curls and extensions, etc..

I see you're a big fan of horses (farms) as you post a lot of pictures. Did you grow up on a farm or did you develop an interest for horses at a young age?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

I was born in London, but have lived a fair bit in the country since then.

Yea it's a mess in there, usually have the plates leaning against the walls, and less bottles!

Horses are nice just damned expensive.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

*on the wagon work-out*

Stopped drinking 4 days ago (in my 4th day that is). Was feeling weak and shitty, but my mind told me today that I would probably manage to train. But it seems like mind over matter doesn't always work.........   Maybe I should hit the bottle again as quickly as possible!           I won't however, give it more time, and maybe things will come round...........


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

try drinking lots of water in replace of the beer. It takes time when you change something but your strength will go up.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> try drinking lots of water in replace of the beer. It takes time when you change something but your strength will go up.




I always drink lots of water , maybe 4+litres a day.  

I did a big tidy up where I train by the way, your comments stung me into action


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2005)

Everything is looking awsome Nick!  Your workouts look nice, and I feel like you will see steady improvement, especially without Beer   Your setup looks great, and the flowers add a nice feminine flair   j/k


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

eerggh! Those flowers, I didn't put them there, but I havn't removed them either............


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

> your comments stung me into action



what comments are you referring to?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what comments are you referring to?



"hey, thats not bad at all for a home gym set. It just looks very messy, i cant stand being messy. "


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

hahaa, i take it you cleaned it up a little bit? It would honestly be so much easier if everything was organized and all the weights were lined up so when you finish a set, you wouldn't have to waste time looking around for that 10-pound plate.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

Yea, got rid of the bottles and tidied up, still got to run the vacumn cleaner over . That bench I've got, is shit,I'm going to have to put thick metal sheet under the long cushion part as it's bending at the end . Real trash...............


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 8, 2005)

OK. This is what comes of not drinking , no energy at all, havn't trained in days. I suppose it's all a good sign, and I should just be patient.......   

I thought I'd have "the force" today , but thinking appears not to be enough......  Had to stop when I did, as I was getting white sparks in front of my eyes......


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 11, 2005)

Went better today. Had much more energy. Felt a bit nauseaus half way through but it passed. When I burped , I got the delightful flavour of tinned{canned} ravioli in my throat. I ill advisedly ate a lot for lunch...............(3hours before). 

The squat is really pissing me off, I find myself looking down with my eyes, and not straight ahead......I just can't keep my head up. Very slightly strained the lower right back.........(Usually before it's been the left side!)

Bent over row and shrugs excellent , the second set of (underhand)rows is followed immediately by underhand shrugs. No pause. Those done, I  do the last set of shrugs ,overhand after a 2 minute break. Felt it in the lats!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

good workout


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 11, 2005)

things are looking great, Nick!  Just be patient and things will work themselves out!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks  B_Reed and shiznet.      B_Reed  my patience is running thin with 'things', I'm 39 now for God's sake........


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2005)

hang in their buddy!!  Take any new pics lately with your new digi?? (by the way, call me Billie!! )


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 15, 2005)

Felt weak , so took  teaspoon of creatine in red grape juice (no not wine  )  about 10 minutes before workout.  I can't remember where I read about this. It seemed to 'spike' me in some way, had suddenly much more energy. Worth trying again.  

Second time couldn't lift bar to the standing position (from lower squat position), so didn't do 2nd set of Hise.
My grip was failing on the reverse bicep curl- unusual that......
Got a massive cramp in my calves when starting calf raises exercise.
Also nasty cramp in the left thigh during Close grip bench press.

I'm not training enough.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Nick+ (Aug 15, 2005)

wine or grape juice?


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> wine or grape juice?


6 years ago when I used creatine I would take it with beer quite often......on a drinking binge back then. Well I never got as big and strong off it as I did back then???? very odd.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 15, 2005)

With beer? Bloody hell!   I might consider a small can of Guiness draught, with creatine, that would make a heady mixture.........


----------



## Nick+ (Sep 3, 2005)

I've been trying out a new job for the last ten days, which includes mucking out horse stables. I've not trained since my last entry here..........

I've lost 5kgs(11lbs) of weight in the last 10 days.

Yesterday was the most extreme, I started at 06:30 in the morning, and finished at 1500 (3pm) with no break many hours of heavy physical work. I had a very large cup of coffee in the morning and a roll with cheddar cheese before starting-that was all. Drank water now and then.

It's goodbye to any muscle gaining I think!


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

I would just cut your workouts in half and only train each muscle once a week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2005)

how are things going Nick?? any new pics for us??


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 4, 2005)

Right, my 1st workout today (4th Nov 2005) in 2.5 months , all I've been doing otherwise is shifting horse shit, and rolling bales of hay and straw around, pushing trailors, being butted on the head by horses---so plenty of cardio.

Now the job is finished. I'm putting my stats. here ---from the 23rd Oct  (then I'll know where to find them later on...)  I've lost  around 15kgs/30lbs  in weight in the last two months. Upper right arm, down from 16.5" to 15.25" ( which makes one question how much of the 16"+ was fat).  

Measurements taken 23rd Oct 2005  at  1400-  20° C

Wrist        L:    7 ⅛???- 18.1cms
                 R:    7 ¼???- 18.4cms

Forearm   L:     12 5/16???- 31.2cms
                R:      12 3/8??? ??? 31.4cms

Upper      L:      15 ⅛???   - 38.4cms
Arm         R:      15 5/8???- 39 cms

Neck                 16 ¾??? ??? 42.5 cms

Chest                 45 ¼???- 114.9 cms

Stomach             36??? - 91.4 cms

Thighs       L:   23 ¼???- 59 cms
(flexed)     R:   23???  -  58.4 cms

Calves       L: 15 ½???-  39.4 cms
(flexed)     R: 15 5/8??? ??? 39.7 cms

Ankles      L:  9 ¾???  -   24.8 cms
                 R:  10???  -     25.4 cms

Weight:   91kgs/200lbs       Height    193cms / 6'4"

Workout today---all weights reduced.  Felt like I had the flu, but took my temperature and it was OK.  An hour before the workout bent down to pick something up, and got white sparks behind my eyes......  

While training however no problem at all..........


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 12, 2005)

Doctor told me not to train for 10+days. I decided that my legs were far enough from my shoulder(-where the problem is), so I did a 'tiny' simple legworkout.

Squat:   
 57kgs x10
 57kgs x12
 57kgs x10
Leg extension:    
30kgs x10
30kgs x10
30kgs x10
Leg curl:            
30kgs x10
30kgs x 8
30kgs x 6

Time taken: 1757-1825     28mins
2mins between sets.  

I've not squatted for 3 months, have hardly ever done a leg extension. And last did a leg curl 10 years ago........


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

hey nick! It's nice to have you back!


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Billie!   I might just say that your trip to Olympus is well under way, you are possibly nearing the summit.  

I am still searching the foothills...........;;Ha!

I might just add two hours after that leg workout , my legs are like damned jelly, and not good on the stairs.................


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 12, 2005)

12 hours after that piffling little workout, and my thighs have never been sorer.

 

Maybe this has taught me , that legs need a workout all of their own, and  not combined with upper body exercises.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 25, 2005)

12 days after visiting the doctor and his pills and toothpaste lookalike to smear on my shoulder , and the pain is still there-though maybe slightly reduced.  Not all the time, usually only when I get annoyed about something (about 40% of the day). I'm not sure it has anything to do with my tendon........     More just being run down generally.   

Seeing George Best ex footballer(soccer) at the edge of death because of alcohol, should be ringing the alarm bells in me - not that , I'm that far gone, but why take it that far?
http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/health_medical/article329188.ece

Going to do a light workout today, in defiance of my doctor's orders. If it makes matters worse in my shoulder, well so be it.  Otherwise I'll never be filling my coffin one day!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Doctor told me not to train for 10+days. I decided that my legs were far enough from my shoulder(-where the problem is), so I did a 'tiny' simple legworkout.
> 
> Squat:
> 57kgs x10
> ...



Nice workout, how did it feel walking the next few days after your first hard leg workout in years??


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nice workout, how did it feel walking the next few days after your first hard leg workout in years??



It felt bloody terrible, for three days afterwards I had to 'feel my way when walking down stairs', it was bad enough going up. Couldn't go up stairs with a cup of coffee in my hand.......... Was sore for over a week......  

I hardly even tried that hard in that workout ..........


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 25, 2005)

Did one cobbled together tiny little light work-out. Bench Press completely useless, my left side(the side with the pain) was unbelievably weak, failing way before my right side. Wonder what really the hell is going on in my shoulder.........

No danger of overtraining.......last trained on the 12th   

25Nov2005   (all weights exclude bar weight )

Squat  60kgs x 12
          60kgs x  9

Incline BP   40kgs x 7
                40kgs x 4

Bicep Curl   20kgs x 10
                20kgs x 10

Leg           40kgs x 10
Extension   40kgs x  9

Leg Curl     30kgs x 10
               30kgs x  9

Time         17:34
Taken       18:09


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 10, 2005)

10th Dec 2005 (This will be :"Chest" routine  but needs still changing)

Incline Bench Press        30kg x  12
                                 30kg x  11
                                 30kg x  8
Dumbbell Flye               8kg x  10
                                 8kg  x  10
                                 8kg  x  7
Dumbbell Pullover          12kg x  10
Close Grip Bench Press   20kg x 10
                                 20kg x 10
Abdominal Crunch           5kg x 10
(5kg plate behind head)   5kg x  7

Start: 1734
Finish: 1806

Left Arm and shoulder (where the pain has been and still is to a lesser extent) much weaker than right arm and shoulder.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 11, 2005)

11th Dec 2005       'Legs'
(all weight =  plate weight)   E= Each

Squat                                 60kg x10
                                         65kg x6
                                         70kg x2  (white sparks in eyes )

Dumbbell pullover                  12kg x12

Leg Extension                       40kg x10
                                         40kg x10
                                         45kg x7

Leg Curl                               30kg x10
                                          30kg x10
                                          35kg x2

++One legged neg calve        20kg x10E
                                        20kg x10E
                                        30kg x 5E

Time started                         18:10
       finished                         18:54

IVENKO gripper                   12reps E

Post workout drink : glass of red wine

++: Dumbbell in hand  raise with 2 legs lower with one


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Post workout drink : glass of red wine



 Are you serious?


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I had it about 15mins. after.......... Tastes nicer than blasted bucket of whey sawdust


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2005)

Taste isn't the point here Nick


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 11, 2005)

do not remind me...........


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 16, 2005)

16Dec2005    Back+Shoulders  (subject to change not sure this is the best combination....)  

(plate weight in kgs)  UH=underhand      OH=overhand

Bent over Row UH         30kgs x 10
                                 30kgs x 10  straight on to
Bent over Shrug UH       30kgs x 10
Bent over shrug OH       30kgs x 10

Barbell Press in front     15kgs x 10
of neck                      15kgs x 10
                                15kgs x 10

Hise Shrug                  60kgs x 13
                                60kgs x 10

Bent legged deadlift     OH 60kgs x 7
                               UH60kgs x 5
                               UH60kgs x 3

time taken:                16:02
                               16:30

(1 minute rest between sets)


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 24, 2005)

Ho!   Been ""ill" again, or just run down.  Feel like I have had the flu - but my body temp has been running at 2°C beneath the 'norm'. Looked on the internet in a hurry , and all I could find was "Chronic fatigue syndrome"(I think it was called that)  ---well I like the title it sounds 'cool', so that is what I've decided I've got.

Now - a very light arm routine , which I concocted , and which is probably a load of shite-- used light weights-- but was suprised by the effect on the upper arm---  

(weight is plate weight)   --never done preacher curl in my life before--
24DEC2005

Bicep curl EZ bar     15Kg  x  10
                            15kg  x  10
                            15kg  x 10

Preacher curl         1Okg  x  10
(straight bar)         10kg  x  10
                           10kg  x   7

Triceps dumbbell     15kg  x   5
extension behind      10kg x   10
neck                      10kg  x  10

Reverse curl           15kg  x  10
EZ bar                   15kg  x  10
                            15kg  x  -------


Time taken :  start  1053
------------finish    1123   (am)


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Nick+ (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't read that Nick......just write it down.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 4, 2006)

why can't you read it?   writing it down each time takes ages


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Open a bottle of wine and take your time.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 4, 2006)

bastard! (meant in a kindly way........)


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Actually I am a Bastard but I take no offence to the comment.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jan 8, 2006)

Few minutes after work-out , grow damn it , grow


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 9, 2006)

Has everything to do with whether I workout at all, so I'm keeping a record of it here.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh Dear, not good that.......   Well it's the end of the day.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

er........all I see is red X's...DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 11, 2006)

Damn? You mean No JPG's  ????


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

now I see them...weird...anyways....Looking good!  How are you feeling??


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 12, 2006)

Appointment with  the doctor this afternoon!    

I've got to clear this thread of too many Jpg's........   Do so later.   I assume you have Dial- up and not broadband????   On a slow connection this page must take hours to load.......


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 12, 2006)

Balls to geocities. "you have exceeded your transfer limit"


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jan 22, 2006)

No danger of over training  for this January anyway.........


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 23, 2006)

February 2005










Now that's progress!!!!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

hi Nick...thought I would drop in....looks good in here...pics are awsome...def. a nice peak going on there!  How is the art/photography going?  I have been meaning to send you some new ones of mine....but I keep forgetting!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Nick...thought I would drop in....looks good in here...pics are awsome...def. a nice peak going on there! How is the art/photography going? I have been meaning to send you some new ones of mine....but I keep forgetting!



Thanks for dropping in!I'm not quite so good myself about visiting other peoples training logs.........

A nice peak in my photos?Where???Tell me about it!  I've been shrinking down to hobbit proportions!  It's frightening the hell out of me!

Yea I'm still doing watercolours, but in these tough times things don't sell......I've got an interview tommorrow  for a (possible) training/job placement with people who make bits for aeroplanes, and small planes.......     

Now, maybe a steady job would , get me moving with the training!

Keep up your photography Billie, NO slacking!


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Feb 5, 2006)

Times I did workouts in January. I actually meant to do each routine once a week, (so 4 workouts a week), but no such luck----yet.

Living in the land of wine has many drawbacks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

you only did shoulders/back 2 times in January???


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you only did shoulders/back 2 times in January???



Yea , not very good really, to put it mildly!


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 6, 2006)

Slight distractions abound at the minute.The heating system has packed up ???10000 to ???15000 to replace (heat pump). A house has to be sold in the UK and another bought over here. I've been fucked around by people at a job agency locally with regards to a job possibility (which also included training) since the end of December this has been going on.The idiot mechanic at a garage three months ago did up the alternator belt too tight on my car, so the alternator bearing might go....... And to solve my problems I don't hit the weights but the bottle.


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure the close grip EZ Bench Press has any purpose in this routine...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

close grip bench is for triceps


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> close grip bench is for triceps



It doesn't affect the Pecs at all?    Ought to put a decline bench press in I suppose instead.

I ought to shove the close grip into the arm workout , but that routine will then get too long....


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Times I did workouts in January. I actually meant to do each routine once a week, (so 4 workouts a week), but no such luck----yet.
> 
> *Living in the land of wine has many drawbacks.*


Fucking drunk


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fucking drunk



Fucking right!


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Fucking right!


Im off my 2 week drinking binge......I will try to abstain from all booze for the next 2 months......if it didnt make me fat then I would drink myself to death.


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Im off my 2 week drinking binge......I will try to abstain from all booze for the next 2 months......if it didnt make me fat then I would drink myself to death.



Well I wish you luck.

Every three days I  resolve in the mornings not to drink and come evening I'm sitting there wine glass in hand.  Talk about alcohol 'programming'. I'm reading up on the web about all the bad things it does to one, trying to brainwash myself into stopping.......


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

do I see three biceps exercises, and one tricep??


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do I see three biceps exercises, and one tricep??



Yes you do and I'm changing that now!


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 7, 2006)

Seems like I have  calling 'decline' BP an 'incline' BP all these months.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------

